# Leaking Outside Plug



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I noticed my outside plug was loose and leaking. It turned out that one of the screws is stripped. Can anyone recommend a material that I can put in the stripped hole so the screw keeps the plate tight?

Thanks in advance

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I would say that you need to tap it for the next size larger screw. I would use a stainless steel screw and use rtv silicone to keep it water tight. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What "plug" are you referring to?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What "plug" are you referring to?


The electrical plug or outlet on the outside of the his TT between the door and the cooktop. I think. James


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes the outlet between the door and stove.



GarethsDad said:


> What "plug" are you referring to?


The electrical plug or outlet on the outside of the his TT between the door and the cooktop. I think. James
[/quote]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Going to the next larger screw may work but I would this.

Pull the plug and everything out so you can get to the back of where the screw comes through. You will need to dig out some of the Styrofoam insulation. Now glue (EPOXY) in a block of plywood about 1"x1"x1/2". Also fill any existing screw holes with the epoxy. Use a couple of small counter sunk screws to hold the plywood. Pre drill and counter sink the screw holes to either side of where the outlet cover screw will go.

Go do something else for an hour or two while the epoxy sets up. You can now remove the screws holding the plywood and fill those holes or leave them in. I would leave them in myself. If the strong back block is secure then install the outlet.

Option two, if the back of the outlet is under a cabinet that you can reach from the inside then just drill through the entire wall and put a long screw in that you can put a washer and nut on the back, from inside the trailer.


----------

